# Takedown .22 Rifle



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Anybody know a good, reasonable, .22 takedown that I can store in my BOB.

galump


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Henry Repeating Arms makes one called the U.S. Survival .22. It comes in black, silver, and camo. Everything comes apart and fits in the stock. It weighs 2.5 pounds and floats. I've never owned one, but from what I've read it shoots and groups well, but the stock is a little bulky in order to hold the barrel and action when taken down.

Marlin also makes the model 70PSS. It doesn't take down as small as the Henry, but the stock's not as bulky. It comes with a small carrying case to carry it in when taken down.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

used wise if you can find an a old Remington 240 series. they were built on the Browning rifle and theu are great little shooters. I have a 241 that shoots shorts only and it is a great squirrel gun!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Savage made a over & under in 22/20 guage that would break down into a nice little case. Problem would be to find the original case the rifle came with. Quit expensive now that they are collectors items. My dad gave me mine for Christmas back in 1973. Don't know how much he gave for it but it is worth about $350 now. I still have the case it goes in.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Probably the cadillac of the takedown 22's was the lever action Marlin, you might run across one at gun show.

The Henry rifle is the old Armalite design. They weigh next to nothing (about 3 pounds), go together easily, and will float (which is nice if you turn your canoe over!  ) Best of all they're serviceable and not overly expensive.

It would be choice for a knock-around, break-down.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Why not a pistol? You can get a rifle stock that fits pistols. This way you have both.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I got my daughter a little brake down by Rossi it has 2 barrels a 22 cal. and a 410 shot gun barrel.the whole thing fits in a little 20"case. I was supprized how good it shoots. with a light mounted on it ,the little 410 has become my favorite rat gun up at the barn.best of all it was only 129$ at wal-mart' .check it out here
http://www.rossiusa.com/products/gunselector.cfm
click on matched pair


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

this is the one i have, youth gun
http://www.rossiusa.com/products/product-details.cfm?model=S411229RS&category=MATCHEDPAIR


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

ninny said:


> You can get a rifle stock that fits pistols. This way you have both.


unless that pistol barrel is 16 inches long or longer or the gun is registered with the feds as a SBR (short barrel rifle) ya are loking at a ten year 250,000 dollar felony if ya get caught. 

Its not as easy legally as just attaching the stock.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> unless that pistol barrel is 16 inches long or longer or the gun is registered with the feds as a SBR (short barrel rifle) ya are loking at a ten year 250,000 dollar felony if ya get caught.
> 
> Its not as easy legally as just attaching the stock.



You're right, my mistake. I should've looked up the law before I posted. 

Sorry about that... :shrug:


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

CSA again said:


> I got my daughter a little brake down by Rossi it has 2 barrels a 22 cal. and a 410 shot gun barrel.the whole thing fits in a little 20"case. I was supprized how good it shoots. with a light mounted on it ,the little 410 has become my favorite rat gun up at the barn.best of all it was only 129$ at wal-mart' .check it out here
> http://www.rossiusa.com/products/gunselector.cfm
> click on matched pair


i bought my nephew one of those in the .243 w/ 20 ga. barrel. they do shoot well and this was his first deer rifle.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We love our little Rossi, too. 

Also, consider an original Thompson Center Contender. You can get carbine barrels and a buttstock and keep it in a case, it breaks apart with one screw and one pin.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

my rossi matched pair's fire pin jammed.... I got it unjammed but now itt jams everyshot.

i liked it.... when it worked.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Galump-I don't know what a BOB is. However a really nice .22 takedown is the Taurus 162 pump in the carbine version. It is basically a copy of the old Browning designed Winchester model 62 and is a great little rifle. It is only 32.5" when assembled and the rifle comes apart at the receiver to make two short pieces. It holds 13 .22 LR cartridges and the rifle has become my favorite carrying around woodswalking rifle.

The kicker is that they have been discontinued but I still see them for sale at the firearms auction sites. TnTnTn

Edited- for magazine capacity and oal--ok BOB-I understand.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

TnTnTn said:


> Galump-I don't know what a BOB is.



Likely Bug Out Bag...


----------

